# Thoughts on Going to Competitions Starting June 5th?



## Micah Morrison (May 13, 2020)

WCA official competitions are running again starting June 6th, but, to me, it seems like an event where the coronavirus could transmit quite easily, since several people will be touching your cubes, it's very difficult to social distance, etc. What are your thoughts on whether competitions are "safe" or not? Will you go to a competition in your area if there's one in June? I don't want this thread to turn into an argument, since many people tend to have strong opinions during this time. I simply want to hear what other people's opinions.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (May 13, 2020)

This should definitely depend on location.

I think that even on June 5, holding a competition in Boston or New York City would be a bad idea, as the virus doesn't seem, as of yet, to be slowing down there.

However, a place like New Zealand where the virus is in control already, will probably be safe and I'd imagine a competition could run safely there by then.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 13, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> WCA official competitions are running again starting June 6th, but, to me, it seems like an event where the coronavirus could transmit quite easily, since several people will be touching your cubes, it's very difficult to social distance, etc. What are your thoughts on whether competitions are "safe" or not? Will you go to a competition in your area if there's one in June? I don't want this thread to turn into an argument, I simply want to hear what other people's opinions.


I think as long as 3 things occur I believe it would be safe.
People wear masks for most or all of the competition, people wash their hands before and after scrambling and after doing official solves, finally, local government says it is safe. Would like to note, I am no scientist. This is just what I would like to see before a competition.


----------



## cringeycuber101 (May 13, 2020)

I don't think there should be any more competitions for the rest of the year. Too risky.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 13, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> I think as long as 3 things occur I believe it would be safe.
> People wear masks for most or all of the competition, people wash their hands before and after scrambling and after doing official solves, finally, local government says it is safe. Would like to note, I am no scientist. This is just what I would like to see before a competition.


The problem is, you can't force people to do any of those things, and, while it is common sense to wash your hands whenever they might be infected, many people who go to competitions are young kids, and I would guess most young kids would often forget to wash their hands and VERY few would wear masks.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

If you are going, I think it's very important to keep your cubes to yourself and don't try out other people's cubes like you would in the past. The virus can survive for a while on surfaces so make sure that people don't touch your cubes aside from staff. I also think that providing Scramblers, Runners, and Judges with gloves and/or hand sanitizer is a good idea. Also, use common sense when you go to a competition. Wear a mask, don't cough into the air, wash your hands often, don't touch your face, etc.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 13, 2020)

Also, if you are going to attend a competition it would be a smart idea to bring something to clean your cubes with after you compete. Even if the scramblers wear gloves, they are touching many cubes and could transmit the virus to your cube.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 13, 2020)

Just a question, but how many of you have actually worn a mask for an extended period of time? Especially if you wear glasses. 
Also, the people running the competitions and the people attending the competitions know what they are getting in to. If people don’t want to risk it, nobody is forcing them to go.
Anyway. That’s my two cents


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

It's proven that masks won't help, and gloves won't help unless you utilize them properly, which almost no one does.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's proven that masks won't help


Cite please


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 13, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Just a question, but how many of you have actually worn a mask for an extended period of time? Especially if you wear glasses.
> Also, the people running the competitions and the people attending the competitions know what they are getting in to. If people don’t want to risk it, nobody is forcing them to go.
> Anyway. That’s my two cents


I haven't been anywhere for a month and a half except for church and to help my grandparents with yard work, I have worn a mask when I went to church.



ProStar said:


> It's proven that masks won't help, and gloves won't help unless you utilize them properly, which almost no one does.


my mask has a pocket in it where I can put a furnace filter. And the furnace filter says it blocks out viruses.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 13, 2020)

From what I know masks mostly help with preventing you from spreading the virus. They do help with preventing you from getting it, just not that much. However it is still important to wear one so incase you have it (and you don’t know if you have it or not because you could be asymptomatic). I think all of the first week of June comps will be canceled (most already are) and the wca will release a statement banning all comps till some date. It will definitely be a while until stuff gets back to normal (especially in the US lol) and hopefully everyone can get their act together so the number of deaths and cases can hopefully decrease.


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 14, 2020)

I definitely think not everywhere should resume comps as per usual. Somewhere like New Zealand or Taiwan etc would be fine to go ahead with comps, but other places should definitely not. We certainly don't want to come out of isolation only to start another wave of the virus


----------



## joshsailscga (May 14, 2020)

My understanding is that this is a negative, not a positive, statement. In terms of, "no comps are allowed until _at least_ this date" rather than "on this date you can hold comps again". As 'this date' approaches, we may or may not see a further delay announced, but I would be surprised if we heard nothing by then.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 14, 2020)

There's a comp in Indiana in either July or June I was considering going to as it has been years since I have been to a comp. But like others have said, I will be doing my homework. If I dont see the state having a decrease in the rate at which cases are found then I probably wouldn't go just to be safe. But if the state is looking in good shape and I feel confident that I wont be dropping the ball hygiene wise, I will probably go.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I haven't been anywhere for a month and a half except for church and to help my grandparents with yard work, I have worn a mask when I went to church.


If you don't want to say, I understand, but what religion do you practice?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> If you don't want to say, I understand, but what religion do you practice?


I am a Christian.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 14, 2020)

I don't think the US will be anywhere close to ready for competitions in June. Honestly won't be surprised if the next US comp is in 2021.


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 14, 2020)

It might just be me, but I don’t think I would even _want_ to go to a competition yet. I would obviously like to compete again but going to a comp where you can’t fully engage and you have to constantly be doing all these things would not be very appealing to me.

looking forward to my next comp but for now it’s just practice more I guess.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 14, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> I don't think the US will be anywhere close to ready for competitions in June. Honestly won't be surprised if the next US comp is in 2021.


Well there are loads scheduled for June in the US (not saying they won't get cancelled)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 14, 2020)

Why was western champs postponed?! It’s in the middle on June! this was the first trip where I covered my own expenses and now I lost almost $200 because the dang plane company only gives “TICKET CREDIT” for a different flight.

bruhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................................


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Why was western champs postponed?! It’s in the middle on June! this was the first trip where I covered my own expenses and now I lost almost $200 because the dang plane company only gives “TICKET CREDIT” for a different flight.
> 
> bruhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................................


Am I missing something? The WCA website still says June 12-14


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 14, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Am I missing something? The WCA website still says June 12-14


I dunno that’s what I was told like 10 minutes ago


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I dunno that’s what I was told like 10 minutes ago








CubingUSA Western Championship 2020 | World Cube Association







www.worldcubeassociation.org




I was also told by one of the organizers that there were no plans to reschedule the competition so far


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Well there are loads scheduled for June in the US (not saying they won't get cancelled)
> View attachment 12140


I mean this screenshot was taken 2 minutes ago and it says June 12-14...


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 14, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> CubingUSA Western Championship 2020 | World Cube Association
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Micah Morrison said:


> I mean this screenshot was taken 2 minutes ago and it says June 12-14...


I got an email from the organizers saying it was postponed until November or June of next year


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I got an email from the organizers saying it was postponed until November or June of next year


oh then the wca website is slow.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I got an email from the organizers saying it was postponed until November or June of next year


Can you please send a screenshot? I am not registered yet but I filled out the staff application and haven't gotten anything.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 14, 2020)

My mans is suspicious

I cropped out personal info that’s why it looks janky

it says below this that if enough people don’t sign up they will postpone to next June

Sub1hour: *furiously emails organizers*


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Sub1hour: *furiously emails organizers*


Honestly this makes me really sad. I had to cancel my own competition and was hoping that I would at least get to attend this one on time. I hope that the WCA will make some changes that allow for a safer environment for competitions. I think that if we possibly banned spectators or only allowed 1 parent of younger competitors we could hold something sooner then later. But for now, safety is the #1 priority until we are able to get the virus a little bit more under control. I think that once areas see a very significant dip in infection rates then we could re-allow competitions. But in the case of Utah, the infection rate is plateauing but not going down significantly enough to allow this competition to take place.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 14, 2020)

This is a rabbit hole of discussion for sure. I am often reminded of the OSHA 3 lines of defense pyramid during conversations about COVID-19 (am i showing my age compared to the forum average?!?). Regardless of how you feel about the severity of the situation i think this graphic applies in terms of keeping us safe and also applies to any other safety issue you encounter in life. This pyramid is something shown on all major construction sites and in OSHA trainings nationwide; i think it's actually pretty logical and sound advice...and lets be honest we are all here because we enjoy the logic puzzle that is the rubiks cube.

*Most effective:* Engineering controls/eliminate the hazard --> Cancel competitions
*Less effective:* Work practice controls/change the way we work--->require social distancing & significantly modify typical competition operations
*Least effective:* Personal protective equipment ---> Operate competitions like normal but require masks
*Not effective: *Downplay the severity of this public health crisis *inserts personal opinion* 

I've been really eager to attend my first comp but wont be doing it any time soon...I'll wait until there is sound and reliable data and recommendations from multiple reputable sources that make me feel it's safe to do so. Even then I'll go to the Colorado.gov website and others to download the published health statistics and make sense of it all for myself before walking into a large area of people. I had Lots of events requiring large gatherings planned this summer and they are all cancelled due to COVID. That's a real bummer but i'll continue to hang out on the top of the pyramid and keep myself and my family safe. In the meantime my 3x3 times will keep dropping as a result!


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 14, 2020)

Hello, WCA is discussing right now what to do with competitions that are happening on or after June 1st. Keep an eye on the website, there should be an announcement soon.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 14, 2020)

COVID-19 Situation Update (2020-03-30) | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




Not sure if this helps


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (May 14, 2020)

pretty sure i wont go. the comps ive been to in singapore are very crowded, plus theres alot of people going around. honestly i would wait until the situation stops.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 14, 2020)

I don’t really think it’s a good idea to put dates on at the moment, we don’t know for sure what the situation will be like in June.
I wouldn’t go to a comp in June though, and my parents definitely wouldn’t...


----------



## Username: Username: (May 14, 2020)

I've never been to a comp, plans of going to one are crushed this year.....


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2020)

New Zealand probably will have a comp in a few months. Not sure of the delegates plans at the moment. It hard to say right now.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 14, 2020)

We can’t completely stop living our lives because of the virus if we wait until there is a vaccine for things like comps to go ahead then we may not get comps for over a year. obviously due to the fact that people got infected so quic we have to be careful and I fully support the lockdowns in place atm but when comps are allowed back (when the government decide they can control the virus spread enough) I will go.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 14, 2020)

I'll probably wait until August at least to go to a comp (if cases decrease). I just hope a comp doesn't get scheduled in my area because I don't want to choose to miss a comp.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 14, 2020)

I was planning on going to southeastern champs 2020 but given what I’ve read in this thread about western champs, it’ll probably get cancelled


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

This is the current infection rate in the United States. As long as this trend continues, we should be good to hold competitions *SAFELY* In a few months. As long as we come out of lockdown smarter and safer then before, competitions could resume faster then we think if some standard competition practices are altered. If we ban spectators all together and bigger rooms allowing for social distancing then we could possibly reopen competitions sooner than if we kept competition standards normal. I also think that the current judging norms allow for too many opportunities to spread the illness. I think that a replacement for signing and getting rid of runners all together could reduce contact between people.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> ban spectators all together


You do realize that more than half the people at comps are underage and that their parents have to be there?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You do realize that more than half the people at comps are underage and that their parents have to be there?


If there is a limit on spectators (which has already been suggested as an idea) that would be the best bet


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You do realize that more than half the people at comps are underage and that their parents have to be there?


Yes, more than half of the competitors are underage but much less than half require supervision.


----------



## One Wheel (May 15, 2020)

Good hygiene is obviously a good idea. Trying to limit personal contact is a little silly, and trying to limit spectators to reduce disease transmission is ridiculous. This will pass, probably sooner rather than later, and we'll have trouble remembering what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yes, more than half of the competitors are underage but much less than half require supervision.



I would strongly disagree with this based on the typical 13 year old at competitions I'm at. I'm a delegate, not a babysitter.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 15, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> I would strongly disagree with this based on the typical 13 year old at competitions I'm at. I'm a delegate, not a babysitter.


As well as this, most 13 year old’s parents would be opposed to letting their kid do a solo trip to a comp.

Especially during the aftermath of all of this...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 15, 2020)

One option for resuming comps quicker could be to have smaller competitor limits (e.g 20-30 competitors max), as there would be a lower chance of spreading the disease.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 15, 2020)

Ordway Persyn said:


> One option for resuming comps quicker could be to have smaller competitor limits (e.g 20-30 competitors max), as there would be a lower chance of spreading the disease.



but.... even if only one competitor is active, he/she could infect potentially tens more in the competition by interacting, and those ten peoples could infect hundreds more.


----------



## Spacey10 (May 15, 2020)

I just got into cubing in the summer of 2019, and I average a minute. I was planning a comp at around November, for when I am about 40 seconds. But, November is winter, (technically) in which the virus will develop and increase spread rate, and just to make it worse, the virus thrives in cold weather. My plans just got destroyed. Now, some of you may say a vaccine. But, to mass produce a vaccine and distribute it will take about 3 months. So that makes it August. BUT that is without the discovery time. It may take 2 months to find the vaccine, so October. There is another way, but it is a long shot. The virus doesn't live long in heat, so with June coming up, we have a small chance, but that also may take a while, so July. But remember it is a long shot.

oof, my fingers are sweating


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 15, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> but.... even if only one competitor is active, he/she could infect potentially tens more in the competition by interacting, and those ten peoples could infect hundreds more.


You just described a grocery store...



Spacey10 said:


> I just got into cubing in the summer of 2019, and I average a minute. I was planning a comp at around November, for when I am about 40 seconds. But, November is winter, (technically) in which the virus will develop and increase spread rate, and just to make it worse, the virus thrives in cold weather. My plans just got destroyed. Now, some of you may say a vaccine. But, to mass produce a vaccine and distribute it will take about 3 months. So that makes it August. BUT that is without the discovery time. It may take 2 months to find the vaccine, so October. There is another way, but it is a long shot. The virus doesn't live long in heat, so with June coming up, we have a small chance, but that also may take a while, so July. But remember it is a long shot.
> 
> oof, my fingers are sweating


Can you cite any of this?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 15, 2020)

From what I know the temperature doesn’t affect the spreading of the virus as this is a coronavirus and not influenza, and coronavirus are known to not be affected by the seasons. Also from what I know the vaccine should take around 1-2 years to get made and mass produced.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 15, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> From what I know the temperature doesn’t affect the spreading of the virus as this is a coronavirus and not influenza, and coronavirus are known to not be affected by the seasons. Also from what I know the vaccine should take around 1-2 years to get made and mass produced.


Cite, the president gave till the end of the year for a vaccine in one of his recent addresses.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 15, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I just got into cubing in the summer of 2019, and I average a minute. I was planning a comp at around November, for when I am about 40 seconds. But, November is winter, (technically) in which the virus will develop and increase spread rate, and just to make it worse, the virus thrives in cold weather. My plans just got destroyed. Now, some of you may say a vaccine. But, to mass produce a vaccine and distribute it will take about 3 months. So that makes it August. BUT that is without the discovery time. It may take 2 months to find the vaccine, so October. There is another way, but it is a long shot. The virus doesn't live long in heat, so with June coming up, we have a small chance, but that also may take a while, so July. But remember it is a long shot.
> 
> oof, my fingers are sweating


Have you been to a comp before?
Also, the vaccines will not be the end, herd immunity will be


----------



## Spacey10 (May 16, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Have you been to a comp before?
> Also, the vaccines will not be the end, herd immunity will be


No, I have not been to a comp. I forgot about immunity, but complete immunity is pretty low



NevEr_QeyX said:


> Can you cite any of this?


"In cooler, drier climates the virus can travel further. It doesn't fall to the ground as quickly," says Dr. Jeffrey Klausner of UCLA's Fielding School of Public Health. 

The website is from https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...could-slow-spread-of-coronavirus/2328128/?amp


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 17, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> No, I have not been to a comp. I forgot about immunity, but complete immunity is pretty low
> 
> 
> "In cooler, drier climates the virus can travel further. It doesn't fall to the ground as quickly," says Dr. Jeffrey Klausner of UCLA's Fielding School of Public Health.
> ...


Thank you, I was wondering what would come of this.


----------



## goodatthis (May 18, 2020)

I would strongly urge that June is too soon to start having WCA competitions again, especially not in countries that haven't been doing widespread testing and whose covid-19 cases are still significant.

Infection risk is primary determined by the degree of exposure multiplied by time, and so having a group of people (a good bulk of whom are kids) in a confined space for an entire day is especially dangerous. Some of the most significant recorded outbreaks have occurred during events that involve lots of talking, yelling, singing, etc, especially louder venues which require speaking loudly, (think sporting events, choirs, family reunions) because a) they take place within confined spaces where viral particles can hang in the air, and b) talking loudly (or just talking at all) releases a good degree of viral particles. Then there's the extra degree of contact - transmission through surfaces like cubes, solving stations, chairs, entrances/exits to the venue, shared venue bathrooms*, and stackmat timers. All of this compounded over an entire day poses a significant risk. Even social distancing measures fail to eliminate the risk posed by people circulating through the same air that viral particles have been released into.

Another thing to consider: Part of the reason the virus spread so quickly is because there's evidence of a high rate of asymptomatic transmission, i.e. people who don't show symptoms (and never do) can still transmit the virus. And based on how my college friends (in NY state of all places, which has more cases than any other _country_) have been handling the pandemic, I think it's safe to say that the average age group that attends cubing competitions won't take safety measures super seriously. 

The point is, no matter how safe we try to be, the nature of cubing comps - a large number of shared surfaces, being in a confined space for an entire day, lots of conversation, kids who may not think about the risks objectively, etc - pose significant risks. The Spanish flu of the late 1910s infected and killed more people in its second wave than in the first precisely because people thought it was safe to return to business as usual. 

*toilet flushes have been known to aerosolize many, many droplets, and there's evidence that the virus can be transmitted through fecal matter

Many of the things I've mentioned are discussed in this article: https://www.erinbromage.com/post/th...KrBsAmKpXuL7qNMbPAndFngdytTTp7VDzInIQNnDO4Xio


----------



## indianman27 (May 18, 2020)

I think keeping competitions right now is a bad idea. Since there are a lot of places the virus could be transmitted through like the timer or maybe even through cubes(not really sure if the virus stays on these surfaces). Also physical distancing could be difficult in places having smaller areas.

Restricting the competitor limit also won't be of really big use in my opinion.


----------



## KingCanyon (May 18, 2020)

As a US competition organizer who cancelled their competition on June 6th, I don't think the US should have competitions until about September or later. I cancelled my competition because of the risk of infection and because my venue wouldn't allow it. I think starting off competitions again should be a slow process, starting with smaller FMC and blind events with 20 person competition limits and then slowly moving into dual competitions. This would allow competitors to still compete, but not have as many people concentrated into an area.


----------



## One Wheel (May 18, 2020)

goodatthis said:


> I would strongly urge that June is too soon to start having WCA competitions again, especially not in countries that haven't been doing widespread testing and whose covid-19 cases are still significant.
> 
> Infection risk is primary determined by the degree of exposure multiplied by time, and so having a group of people (a good bulk of whom are kids) in a confined space for an entire day is especially dangerous. Some of the most significant recorded outbreaks have occurred during events that involve lots of talking, yelling, singing, etc, especially louder venues which require speaking loudly, (think sporting events, choirs, family reunions) because a) they take place within confined spaces where viral particles can hang in the air, and b) talking loudly (or just talking at all) releases a good degree of viral particles. Then there's the extra degree of contact - transmission through surfaces like cubes, solving stations, chairs, entrances/exits to the venue, shared venue bathrooms*, and stackmat timers. All of this compounded over an entire day poses a significant risk. Even social distancing measures fail to eliminate the risk posed by people circulating through the same air that viral particles have been released into.
> 
> ...



Georgia reopened over 3 weeks ago, and has seen no spike in new cases. By June 5th we'll have 6 weeks of data on Georgia, and and 3 weeks of data on several states that opened up this past week. So far it looks like there may be no second wave of cases, but by June 5th we'll have a much better idea.


----------



## MBCubes (May 18, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> There's a comp in Indiana in either July or June I was considering going to as it has been years since I have been to a comp. But like others have said, I will be doing my homework. If I dont see the state having a decrease in the rate at which cases are found then I probably wouldn't go just to be safe. But if the state is looking in good shape and I feel confident that I wont be dropping the ball hygiene wise, I will probably go.


I also live within driving distance of that comp and if it doesn’t get cancelled I think I will go and just wear a mask the entire time and wash my hands etc. but it is very likely that it will be cancelled.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 18, 2020)

But what are you going to do if your judge coughs on you in the middle of a 7x7 solve?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> As a US competition organizer who cancelled their competition on June 6th, I don't think the US should have competitions until about September or later. I cancelled my competition because of the risk of infection and because my venue wouldn't allow it. I think starting off competitions again should be a slow process, starting with smaller FMC and blind events with 20 person competition limits and then slowly moving into dual competitions. This would allow competitors to still compete, but not have as many people concentrated into an area.


I think this is a great idea, especially FMC since aside from paper nothing is touched by anyone else but you. I would like to try out something where its a very small competition (10-20 People) and have everyone at an assigned station that has 2 timers that are 6+ feet apart and is not going to be used by anyone but yourself. You will be assigned a "Buddy" that will sit with you for the entire competition. Your "Buddy" will have the responsibility of a mobile judge and scrambler. There will be 2 groups of each round, one for you and one for your "Buddy". There will be an area that is closed off from the rest of the venue that has a large screen displaying scrambles. This area must be big enough to allow for at least a few people to go in and scramble while social distancing. Then they will go back to their "Buddy" and give them the cube but not the scorecard. The inspection timer is with the "Buddy" and they will start inspection after their "Buddy" takes the cover off the cube. Scorecards will only be handled by the "Buddy" who will read aloud or show the competitor that would give a thumbs up instead of signing. Some alterations to the regs will need to made to allow my Idea to become legal though. _*Keep in mind this is only an Idea and it has its flaws and is in no way finalized and/or optimized.*_


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 18, 2020)

I didn't see this mentioned already:

Honestly, what do you expect to gain by delaying when competitions return?

Practically all the discussion here has been around viral transmission rates and the issues of too many people in a closed venue.
But starting competitions in three months, six months, or twelve months from now is not going to change the situational risk. If you are waiting for an easily dispersed medical treament or vaccine, I do not know why you are even attempting to put a date on it. That could take years to develop. If you are waiting on more exposure throughout the population, why would it matter if it happened at a school or work or a speedcubing event?

Futhermore, I believe this bit has been mentioned, a broad stroke approach does not make sense. New York City would be a much worse candidate for a competition than any other city in the US. Segmenting by country would be a significantly more reasonable approach because each country is doing its best to be self-contained at this point.

tl;dr Timelines are ridiculous. Milestones are the only thing that matter if you are concerned about transmission.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 18, 2020)

Sir E Brum said:


> I didn't see this mentioned already:
> 
> Honestly, what do you expect to gain by delaying when competitions return?
> 
> ...


I think most of the times mentioned are assuming the cases go down. Because, if the cases go up or stay the same, they would not make sense.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 18, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I think most of the times mentioned are assuming the cases go down. Because, if the cases go up or stay the same, they would not make sense.



If that is your best take on this discussion, I would say practically no one here is qualified to guess how long it will take for the number of new cases to reach an acceptable level. Again, it's all useless speculation unless you rely on external factors like national health organizations to tell you it is okay.

Confirmed cases cannot go down. People can only recover, but they are still a case. However, someone who has recovered can still transmit the disease. They just have a much lower personal risk in exposing themselves to society.


----------



## lukeko (May 18, 2020)

Have seen a few people mention that New Zealand would be a place that could resume comps. I'm from NZ and wouldn't be comfortable with that at all. While our active case numbers have dropped significantly, I would bet there are still many untested, asymptomatic cases, especially in children. We could do our best with gloves, masks, sanitizer but it would be very difficult to prevent prolonged exposure to one another at a comp. Our govt is still limiting social gatherings to 10 people max. under Alert Level 2 to make contact tracing easier and I get the feeling we'll be under Alert Level 2 for a while. Wouldn't be surprised if there are no comps here until next year. I do wonder what this means for World Champs next year...


----------



## Capcubeing (May 19, 2020)

I think it would be just fine because our states ahve been shut down for so ling that noone has been anywhere therefor they can not spread a virus they dont have and if you dont feel safe going then dont go if you do feel safe or dont care go


----------



## CubeBlazer (May 19, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> I think it would be just fine because our states ahve been shut down for so ling that noone has been anywhere therefor they can not spread a virus they dont have and if you dont feel safe going then dont go if you do feel safe or dont care go


We've been stuck in self isolation for the past two months and yet the US is still on an upwards trend. So I would argue against going to competitions or organizing them. 



cringeycuber101 said:


> I don't think there should be any more competitions for the rest of the year. Too risky.


I would have to partially agree. Maybe not have the next competition in 2021, but possibly late September?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

CubeBlazer said:


> I would have to partially agree. Maybe not have the next competition in 2021, but possibly late September?


I honestly think that it's not a good idea to put a date on when competitions should resume. This pandemic is extremely unpredictable and saying that "We won't have competitions until 2021" is a bad move for the WCA assuming they come out with that statement. We don't know how long this will last so, for now, I think that the WCA should go with no competitions unless authorized by local government and the WCA board instead of giving a worldwide date to when competitions can resume. Doing this can give flexibility to the WCA so they can make the right move depending on the situation.


----------



## CubeBlazer (May 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I honestly think that it's not a good idea to put a date on when competitions should resume. This pandemic is extremely unpredictable and saying that "We won't have competitions until 2021" is a bad move for the WCA assuming they come out with that statement. We don't know how long this will last so, for now, I think that the WCA should go with no competitions unless authorized by local government and the WCA board instead of giving a worldwide date to when competitions can resume. Doing this can give flexibility to the WCA so they can make the right move depending on the situation.


I would agree, but sometimes local governments make bad decisions. I've gotten some sources that Tennessee lawmakers are allowing groups of 50 people and up starting in July. To me, the continuous upwards trend still happening makes it far too risky to organize big competitions like SE Champs this soon.

Even though SE Champs isn't until September.

EDIT: SE Champs isn't in Tennessee but I'm just trying to make a point


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

CubeBlazer said:


> I would agree, but sometimes local governments make bad decisions. I've gotten some sources that Tennessee lawmakers are allowing groups of 50 people and up starting in July. To me, the continuous upwards trend still happening makes it far too risky to organize big competitions like SE Champs this soon.
> 
> Even though SE Champs isn't until September.


That's also why I put that the WCA board also has power in allowing the competition or not. I also think that the government probably has more resources to figure out how to stop this virus from spreading as much than the average person and although I disagree with some movements, overall I trust the gov't to do the right thing. Especially since they have been doing quite a good job in my state (aside from like 2 counties) at keeping everyone safe and allowing for mass testing.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 19, 2020)

CubeBlazer said:


> I would agree, but sometimes local governments make bad decisions. I've gotten some sources that Tennessee lawmakers are allowing groups of 50 people and up starting in July. To me, the continuous upwards trend still happening makes it far too risky to organize big competitions like SE Champs this soon.
> 
> Even though SE Champs isn't until September.
> 
> EDIT: SE Champs isn't in Tennessee but I'm just trying to make a point


Yeah I'm in Tennessee and the restrictions are super loose. The stay-at-home order has been lifted, and several places have opened up. And also my church opened up with 50% capacity, or about 100 seats.


----------



## Spacey10 (May 19, 2020)

I know this is a terrible idea, but this seems important, and I like to be in important stuff because it makes me feel important.
Anyway, what if we could use GAN robots for the scrambler and somehow beam a scramble to the bot? I know it is terrible.

Oh shoot, just realized not everyone has a gan cube. But still, could we somehow modify a GAN bot to do this? And if you do have a compatible GAN, you could bring that?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 19, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I know this is a terrible idea, but this seems important, and I like to be in important stuff because it makes me feel important.
> Anyway, what if we could use GAN robots for the scrambler and somehow beam a scramble to the bot? I know it is terrible.
> 
> Oh shoot, just realized not everyone has a gan cube. But still, could we somehow modify a GAN bot to do this? And if you do have a compatible GAN, you could bring that?


Gan robots are $$$$$$$$$


----------



## CubeBlazer (May 19, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I know this is a terrible idea, but this seems important, and I like to be in important stuff because it makes me feel important.
> Anyway, what if we could use GAN robots for the scrambler and somehow beam a scramble to the bot? I know it is terrible.
> 
> Oh shoot, just realized not everyone has a gan cube. But still, could we somehow modify a GAN bot to do this? And if you do have a compatible GAN, you could bring that?


They should have a scrambling robot like the robot at US Nationals 2015


----------



## Spacey10 (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Gan robots are $$$$$$$$$


I know, I said it was terrible, but better than risking your life because another person touched your cube



CubeBlazer said:


> They should have a scrambling robot like the robot at US Nationals 2015


Yes, I was going for that, but I am a newer cuber and I didn't know that they had scrambling robots at 2015


----------



## One Wheel (May 20, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I know, I said it was terrible, but better than risking your life because another person touched your cube


This is a dangerous disease, too be sure, but people are overestimating how dangerous it is. It is primarily transmitted through the air, not through touch, and if you do contract it the best data I've seen suggests that about 0.75% of people who contract it die, significantly lower among younger healthier demographics like the majority of cubers.


----------



## Spacey10 (May 20, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> This is a dangerous disease, too be sure, but people are overestimating how dangerous it is. It is primarily transmitted through the air, not through touch, and if you do contract it the best data I've seen suggests that about 0.75% of people who contract it die, significantly lower among younger healthier demographics like the majority of cubers.


So how does that relate to the robots?


----------



## One Wheel (May 20, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> So how does that relate to the robots?


"Risking your life because another person touched your cube," to quote you again.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 20, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> "Risking your life because another person touched your cube," to quote you again.


if someone touches your cube you can't get the virus unless you touch your face or something.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> This is a dangerous disease, too be sure, but people are overestimating how dangerous it is. It is primarily transmitted through the air, not through touch, and if you do contract it the best data I've seen suggests that about 0.75% of people who contract it die, significantly lower among younger healthier demographics like the majority of cubers.


That is true but there are many cubers that are in close contact with people that are high risk, like those living with grandparents.


----------



## One Wheel (May 20, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> if someone touches your cube you can't get the virus unless you touch your face or something.


I don't think that's entirely true. My point is just that a) touch is not the most likely infection vector, and more importantly b) contacting coronavirus is dangerous but hardly a death sentence, particularly for young people.


----------



## Kemi Awe (May 20, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> WCA official competitions are running again starting June 6th, but, to me, it seems like an event where the coronavirus could transmit quite easily, since several people will be touching your cubes, it's very difficult to social distance, etc. What are your thoughts on whether competitions are "safe" or not? Will you go to a competition in your area if there's one in June? I don't want this thread to turn into an argument, since many people tend to have strong opinions during this time. I simply want to hear what other people's opinions.


I think comps should only take place in areas that have been declared safe from COVID-19. Most comps are dominated by kids, and most times, these kids forget to keep social distancing and others hygiene rules.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

Kemi Awe said:


> I think comps should only take place in areas that have been declared safe from COVID-19. Most comps are dominated by kids, and most times, these kids forget to keep social distancing and others hygiene rules.


Did, did you just make your first post?
Mad impressive for someone from 2016


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 20, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> This is a dangerous disease, too be sure, but people are overestimating how dangerous it is. It is primarily transmitted through the air, not through touch, and if you do contract it the best data I've seen suggests that about 0.75% of people who contract it die, significantly lower among younger healthier demographics like the majority of cubers.


What you are saying is very dangerous. This virus is highly transmittable through touch.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 20, 2020)

Everything will goes well in the near future. Participate competition or not, it is up to you


----------



## CubeBlazer (May 20, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> This is a dangerous disease, too be sure, but people are overestimating how dangerous it is. It is primarily transmitted through the air, not through touch, and if you do contract it the best data I've seen suggests that about 0.75% of people who contract it die, significantly lower among younger healthier demographics like the majority of cubers.


It is true that it is mainly transmitted through the air, but air comes into contact with your skin and younger people who pick their nose can contract it as well. Also with a R-naught of 2, it's still super contagious


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 20, 2020)

A virus that is transmitted through the air is a virus that needs nothing but air to be transmitted, which would mean it could travel for miles. This does not mean it can't be transmitted by touch. All airborne viruses can also be transmitted by touch. Airborne viruses are much worse.

If Covid-19 were airborne we'd pretty much all have it by now with how contagious it is. Covid-19 does *not *transmit through the air (yet), it is not airborne. It transmits through small droplets from one person to the other when talking, coughing, sneezing or spitting. These droplets travel small distances and usually fall to the ground within 5-6 feet, which is why the distance keeping is required. You can definitely get this virus if you touch something or someone that is infected. It can easily be transmitted from face to hand to cube to hand to face. Transmitting through surfaces however does not seem to be the *main* way of infection. However: Don't underestimate how contagious this virus is and how easily it is transmitted from person to person.

Also, about 2.7 million people have it or have had it. About 325 thousand have died. That's over 12%, that's 16 times as much as previous said. And this is with all the lockdown measures in place. Imagine if we had done nothing. This virus is more contagious than the flu and much more deadly as well.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> Also, about 2.7 million people have it or have had it.


Actually around 4.9 million have it or have had it. Source

Probably more people have it though because not everyone is getting tested and many cases have no symptoms or very little.


----------



## One Wheel (May 20, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> about 2.7 million people have it or have had it. About 325 thousand have died. That's over 12%, that's 16 times as much as previous said. And this is with all the lockdown measures in place. Imagine if we had done nothing. This virus is more contagious than the flu and much more deadly as well.



Antibody testing from the state of New York suggests that 14.9% of the population of the state has had it, or 2,898,050 people in New York state alone. The current figure on Covid-19 deaths in the state of New York stands at 22,843, or 0.788% of 2,898,050.


----------



## CubeBlazer (May 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Actually around 4.9 million have it or have had it. Source
> 
> Probably more people have it though because not everyone is getting tested and many cases have no symptoms or very little.


As of 30 minutes ago, there are 5.2 million cases in the world


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 23, 2020)

CubeBlazer said:


> As of 30 minutes ago, there are 5.2 million cases in the world


Yeah, I sent that message a while ago.


----------

